# At War



## Ravage (Jan 1, 2008)

Afghanistan was host to the original war on terror. Sanctioned by the world community following the attacks on the World Trade Center on September 11, 2001, the United States launched a counterattack, toppling the Taliban regime within weeks. 

AT WAR is a documentary film about the chaos of war, set in Afghanistan. It was created through the strength and immediacy of subject driven storytelling, drawing from the rich ethics of traditional photojournalism. It speaks a message, not of a single country, but of a common humanity. It is a journey into the experience of war that challenges us to look deep into our self to discover the elements of love, hate, fear, passion, courage and desire that drive us. War, ultimately, is the ensuing chaos of opposing forces both outward and internal. 

Documentary filmmaker Scott Kesterson arrived in Afghanistan in May 2006 to begin a one year journey as an embedded journalist.

http://www.atwarfilm.com/

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iS-yiaXaig"]YouTube - AT WAR Film - Trailer 1[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tj90xMK5HUY"]YouTube - AT WAR Film - Trailer 2[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEVmbED4_0U"]YouTube - AT WAR Film - Trailer 3[/ame]


----------

